# Allett creative stripes contest



## DTCC_Turf (May 26, 2018)

https://www.allett.co.uk/lawn-competition-2018/

Im sure a few folks might be interested in this contest, if they were unaware of it previously. I don't see it mentioned anywhere being restricted to the uk.


----------



## g-man (Jun 15, 2017)

In the last rule it says countries, implied that it is not only for the UK. I need a bigger yard.


----------

